# Hokhmah saves a life



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

A walk up find (when dog does search and actually finds the person) is rare in SAR, especially when working with good teams and IC. We are usually the Gretzky's, the ones who assist the other units by giving direction of travel, noting head pops and K9 odor interests, locating clues, and/or 'clearing' large areas so the search area can be narrowed. 

Last Friday, Hokhmah (Rayne Von Wolfstraum) trailed 1.5miles then trailed and air scented the last mile to locate a huckleberry picker lost for over 24hrs. It was extremely difficult terrain and everyone from Border Patrol (K9 and equine), Tribal LE, sheriff's and SAR did an excellent job. Subject was alive and mobile and super happy to be found and go home.. 

I still owe Hokhmah a steak, 😂.. gas so freaking expensive and we have had 5 missions this month in 4 different counties... so until next month's paycheck she will enjoy extra loves, ball time... she is unaffected, 😂


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hope you got a few huckleberries as payment Great job!


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Good work team! We have started training Juno in tracking and this is where we'd love to get to. Great inspiration


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

So rewarding! Great job guys.

Sounds like a challenging track for you. Rough terrain is harder on the handler than the dog. They have 4 wheel drive


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s amazing. The work and effort that goes into training and doing SAR work is incredible. It’s good that you got a happy ending as pay off. I have an incredible appreciation for the work that you do.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Way to go. Love hearing about dogs doing what they are bred for.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

A dog and a job, excellent


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job team! What a great thing to read about today!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Funny you say that David, I am always telling her to slow down because she has 4 wheel drive! She doesn't listen to me, I reminder it is a PARTNERSHIP and she rolls her eyes and keeps going 😂


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> Funny you say that David, I am always telling her to slow down because she has 4 wheel drive! She doesn't listen to me, I reminder it is a PARTNERSHIP and she rolls her eyes and keeps going 😂


In my experience, partnership doesn't include understanding our mobility limitations 

Do you work off leash? That can be both better and worse depending on the terrain.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes I work both on and off leash. But I can feel so much through the line, even when ducking under brush, crashing through dense brush, or climbing logs, that I can miss when she is off lead.. especially in dense/thick brush. She is better then my big girl Areli was. Areli was 97lb lean muscle and a freight train in odor... Broke my face on many branch with that girl, 😂


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Amazing! Wonderful outcome


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Wow!!!! She is awesome!!!!!!!!! So so so happy that she went to a home where her talents are recognized and used!!!!! 

Komet and all our canine family are very very proud that she is doing real work, showing the versatility of this wonderful breed.....I am just as proud of her as I am of her multi Sch3 littermate R'Tango.....maybe even more because that hunt drive was something I wanted to be fixed (ie established firmly) in my lines and schutzhund tracking does not always depend on it....

Thank you for training and your service - and for sharing your sucess!!!!!

Lee and Komet (Hokhmah's daddy!)🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

That is GREAT!! And thank you for all the time and effort you put into training, and time and effort in searches. I know it's a lot of work, and you and your dogs are REALLY appreciated!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, Hokhmah didn't save a life yesterday, however, she did bring a grieving family some answers.. A year ago their family member went missing near Canadian border... VAST territory.. Good SAR team and Divine intervention lead us close enough for K9 Hokhmah to do her job and locate bones... Good girl!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for the loss of life....understand, however, so important that the family will be grateful for knowing and having closure......was the team specifically looking for this person?

Good girl Hokhmah!!!!! Some very very talented dogs in this litter.....so thankful that a few got into great, experienced hands and have been able to share their abilities.

Hugs to Hokhmah (Rayne v Wolfstraum)

Lee


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Lee! I am blessed to have such a talented and well bred dog ❤

Yes, we believe this is the person we were called out to find. Over the past year, Border Patrol on the Canadian and USA side have looked, but the wilderness is vast, and where he was found was STEEP... so not overly conducive to other methods. I believe they tried drone once, but too thick vegetation to make it viable


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hokham brought the family peace of mind. Great job you two and your team!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What wonderful thing you both are doing. Blessings to you both.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for doing what you do. It's a huge commitment and do challenging on both physical and mental levels.

And thanks to Lee for producing such capable dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Many blessings to you and your dogs for all you do!


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

These stories are so inspiring, to be in the wilderness with your dog, for a greater cause, you must be filled with such fulfilment. Well done team


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Carter Smith said:


> These stories are so inspiring, to be in the wilderness with your dog, for a greater cause, you must be filled with such fulfilment. Well done team


a sense of fulfilment AND bruises. After reading some of the training stories I shudder to think of this taking place on a steep forest floor. 
By the way, Hineni7, in your vast amounts of spare time (that you don't have) I'd love to read more of your stories. You write so well.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

car2ner said:


> a sense of fulfilment AND bruises. After reading some of the training stories I shudder to think of this taking place on a steep forest floor.
> By the way, Hineni7, in your vast amounts of spare time (that you don't have) I'd love to read more of your stories. You write so well.


Aww, thank you 😊.. I can post what had been on my blog, but I have been swamped this summer with missions, which is odd, usually SAR is sporadic... anyhow, I haven't written anything new lately, still need to find a free host site


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that's OK, the longer we wait the more stories you have.


----------

